# Dogma F8!



## iridepinarello

*DOGMA F8 is HERE!*

Holy Aero Dogma F8! Thanks to Clive over at Glory Cycles (Glory Cycles) for getting me the new Pinarello Dogma F8. From the pics Clive sent me, the bike looks fantastic. I can't wait to get this Aero frame in my hands and build it up. 

Once I have it ready to go, I'll post some feedback. If it's anything like every Pinarello I've had, it will be fantastic.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I'd like to see the geometry chart please.


----------



## iridepinarello

Here you go...


----------



## MMsRepBike

thanks, their website is having a hard time keeping up today.

I bet you're excited. Congrats.


----------



## davidm2056

Hey guys that it not the geometry of the F8. Check this out. Look at the seat tube, there is no protruding piece in the F8, look at your chart. This is the old chart for the 65.1 and below.
http://pinarello.es/pdf/Geometrias ROAD.pdf


----------



## spas

Have they abandoned the asymmetric design with this new model?


----------



## PaxRomana

I prefer my 65.1 honestly. This may grow on me over time though.


----------



## Rashadabd

Not truly my cup of tea due to the price and the universal fork offset, but I do think it's one of the best looking bikes out there right now (along with the new Tarmac). 

Dogma F8 ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

spas said:


> Have they abandoned the asymmetric design with this new model?


No it is actually more assymetric than the 65.1.

I like the seat cluster. I don't know about the compartment for junction boxes in the head tube. I like the normal brakes. And I like the proper Ital bottom bracket. 

I don't need one, but it is tempting.


----------



## spdntrxi

I actually like this one.... not a fan of other dogmas.


----------



## spartanbike

can the team at glory cycles weigh these frame. curious size/weight 



iridepinarello said:


> Holy Aero Dogma F8! Thanks to Clive over at Glory Cycles (Glory Cycles) for getting me the new Pinarello Dogma F8. From the pics Clive sent me, the bike looks fantastic. I can't wait to get this Aero frame in my hands and build it up.
> 
> Once I have it ready to go, I'll post some feedback. If it's anything like every Pinarello I've had, it will be fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 296088
> View attachment 296091
> 
> 
> View attachment 296092


----------



## Trek_5200

Looks modern, semi-aero and racy. Not something I would see for touring, climbing, or club rides. Think it could appeal to those looking to race, or pretend to race. But as I'm not a Pinarello fan in general, I'm sure I'm not the target audience.


----------



## spdntrxi

Trek_5200 said:


> Looks modern, semi-aero and racy. Not something I would see for touring, climbing, or club rides. Think it could appeal to those looking to race, or pretend to race. But as I'm not a Pinarello fan in general, I'm sure I'm not the target audience.


put a 50/34 on and call it done.  First Pina I really like


----------



## antihero77

I would like to get it only cause it's new. But will it be that much better then our 60.1 or 65.1 I doubt it. 
These are great for the pros to have that slight difference over previous model. But more for pinarello to keep selling us. 
That said I might buy one after I test ride it


----------



## antihero77

I think it looks great. Not sure how much better it will b then the 60 or 65.1. 
But that being said after a test ride I might have to have it


----------



## TrekJunkie

Coming from diehard Pina fan, personally, I think Pinarello hit the sweet spot with the 65.1 with both aesthetics and technology in the frame. 

At the moment, it looks like a mix between Giant's propel and a BMC bike. I'm sure the numbers are better with the F8, but it seems to have lost a little bit of Italian design panache. 

That said, the design may grow on me, until then, im riding my 65.1


----------



## dunnojack

TrekJunkie said:


> Coming from diehard Pina fan, personally, I think Pinarello hit the sweet spot with the 65.1 with both aesthetics and technology in the frame.
> 
> At the moment, it looks like a mix between Giant's propel and a BMC bike. I'm sure the numbers are better with the F8, but it seems to have lost a little bit of Italian design panache.
> 
> That said, the design may grow on me, until then, im riding my 65.1


I agree with your opinion on the looks of the Pinarello F8.

I'm still loving my Dogma 65.1, but I will say with Pinarello's claim on the Dogma F8, I'm very intrigued as to how much faster it would be.


----------



## Rashadabd

dunnojack said:


> I agree with your opinion on the looks of the Pinarello F8.
> 
> I'm still loving my Dogma 65.1, but I will say with Pinarello's claim on the Dogma F8, I'm very intrigued as to how much faster it would be.


It sounds like one of the major improvements is not only stiffness and power transfer, but weight. It's supposed to be significantly lighter as well (sub 900 grams for the frame). You add in some aerodynamics and that's a nice upgrade. I also think the new fork and seat stays look a lot better, but I am not a big fan of the traditional Dogma looks.


----------



## spdntrxi

Rashadabd said:


> It sounds like one of the major improvements is not only stiffness and power transfer, but weight. It's supposed to be significantly lighter as well (sub 900 grams for the frame). You add in some aerodynamics and that's a nice upgrade. I also think the new fork and seat stays look a lot better, but I am not a big fan of the traditional Dogma looks.


GloryCycles weighed one.. 980g don't know the size ? Better then 1100 of old for sure. Sub 900 is sans paint and hardware spec.


----------



## PaxRomana

Rashadabd said:


> It sounds like one of the major improvements is not only stiffness and power transfer, but weight. It's supposed to be significantly lighter as well (sub 900 grams for the frame). You add in some aerodynamics and that's a nice upgrade. I also think the new fork and seat stays look a lot better, but I am not a big fan of the traditional Dogma looks.


Stiffness and power transfer?!?

Have you actually ridden the 65.1? it's rock solid stiff and the power transfer is immediate. Not sure what "IMPROVEMENT" could be made there.


----------



## Trek_5200

Woohoo! 120 grams aka 4.25 ounces. So how much faster will that make me?


----------



## Rokh On

Rashadabd said:


> It sounds like one of the major improvements is not only stiffness and power transfer, but weight. It's supposed to be significantly lighter as well (sub 900 grams for the frame). You add in some aerodynamics and that's a nice upgrade. I also think the new fork and seat stays look a lot better, but I am not a big fan of the traditional Dogma looks.


Giovanni and/or Fausto are not fans of sub 900 gram frames. I guess maybe the new fork will grow on me but some of the shots I've seen posted by Bicycling don't do much for me.


----------



## SacLeveeRider

Thanks Chris!!!! at Wrench Science for getting me on a Dogma F8/campy/enve very shortly!


----------



## mile2424

Pretty interesting white paper posted on Pinarello's website when you click on download model images on the right side of the page....

DOGMA F8 ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


----------



## Trek_5200

mile2424 said:


> Pretty interesting white paper posted on Pinarello's website when you click on download model images on the right side of the page....
> 
> DOGMA F8 ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


Nice link. I agree with the poster who said Pinarello is going after the aero crowd. i don't see anyone getting excited about weight or stiffness claims. They've made these before and Dogma is never the lightest and they've been saying stiffer for years. The aero/jaguar angle is new to the best of my knowledge. I agree there's a market for semi-aero bikes, but I think this targets a limited age segment and rider type. 

The threaded bottom bracket is an odd decision here. Maybe they did it to pick off Colnago fans who miss the threaded bb , but otherwise it goes against their marketing claim of stiffness achievment.


----------



## Rashadabd

PaxRomana said:


> Stiffness and power transfer?!?
> 
> Have you actually ridden the 65.1? it's rock solid stiff and the power transfer is immediate. Not sure what "IMPROVEMENT" could be made there.


I'm not sying the 65.1 isn't any of those things, what I am saying is that Pinarello, Jaguar, and the guys from Sky are suggesting the F8 is better in each of those departments FWIW. 

Take a look at Team Sky's new Pinarello Dogma F8 bike! - YouTube

DOGMA F8 - Bernie Eisel Team SKY - YouTube


----------



## Donn12

I really like everything about it but the colors....have to see one in person. everything else looks good. If I read a bunch of reviews that say its way better than the 65.1 I might be tempted!


----------



## spdntrxi

Donn12 said:


> I really like everything about it but the colors....have to see one in person. everything else looks good. If I read a bunch of reviews that say its way better than the 65.1 I might be tempted!


yeah I like white bikes.. and well their white one is pretty ho hum with the red/black mixed in. The F8 is the new flagship, so of course they are going to say it's better... another 100g lopped off would have been nice but seems it would be pretty easy to get a sub15 pound anyways. I'll consider but really like the AX lightless EVO-D right now....only if there was white.


----------



## Rashadabd

spdntrxi said:


> yeah I like white bikes.. and well their white one is pretty ho hum with the red/black mixed in. The F8 is the new flagship, so of course they are going to say it's better... another 100g lopped off would have been nice but seems it would be pretty easy to get a sub15 pound anyways. I'll consider but really like the AX lightless EVO-D right now....only if there was white.


First ride review:

First Ride: 2015 Pinarello Dogma F8 Race Bike | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## Rashadabd

The other colors are also up on the Pinarello site. There are some lighter options available. It looks like you can can customize the color of your F8 through Pinarello's custom paint program as well.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Rashadabd said:


> First ride review


Typical Bicycling garbage, first comment sums it up perfectly: 
"One year you're gushing about the bike and the next year you pan it"

Seriously, it was Bike of the Year, now they call it "heavy, not very lively, a dated ride."

I really don't think any of the hacks there have ever ridden a bicycle. Much less a Pinarello.


----------



## Trek_5200

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Typical Bicycling garbage, first comment sums it up perfectly:
> "One year you're gushing about the bike and the next year you pan it"
> 
> Seriously, it was Bike of the Year, now they call it "heavy, not very lively, a dated ride."
> 
> I really don't think any of the hacks there have ever ridden a bicycle. Much less a Pinarello.




I just read the first ride report in Bicyling.com's website as well . They almost start off trashing the previous model and then extoll the virtues of the new one. So typical, but with a production cycle of two years, would you really want to hear your new f-8, wasn't as good as you were supposed to think in just 24 months. Apparently bicycling now says the predecessor was complicated, too heavy, a dated ride and a front that was not smooth or compliant. An older review from the same publication called it a "a highly responsive bike, but one that’s also compliant enough for long rides". Are these reviews written by sockpuppets?<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## Rashadabd

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Typical Bicycling garbage, first comment sums it up perfectly:
> "One year you're gushing about the bike and the next year you pan it"
> 
> Seriously, it was Bike of the Year, now they call it "heavy, not very lively, a dated ride."
> 
> I really don't think any of the hacks there have ever ridden a bicycle. Much less a Pinarello.


Are you really surprised man? I don't think it's Bicycling.com, I think it's the industry and how large scale retail works in general. As someone trying to sell a product, you have to create a sense of urgency and a reason why consumers need your newest and latest product even though they have a perfectly fine similar product at home (Apple does the same thing with the iPhone doesn't it? As does Nike with each version of Jordan shoes). So, some of this is just sales in my mind. I think some reviewers just get caught up in the hype and excited about a new product (and other reviews are bought). 

However, that doesn't it make all of the praise fiction in my mind. I wouldn't call Froome or Eisel hacks and they said pretty much the same thing (but in a nicer way). I am sure the F8 is an improvement in some ways (weight, stiffness, etc.), but I don't think Dogma fans should take praise of the F8 as an insult about the 65.1. They are different bikes and in some ways the F8 will likely be superior for certain riders and 65.1 may be for others. I don't have a dog in this fight at all since there is literally a 0% chance of me buying this bike, but I like the design and I think the F8 seems like cool update. I don't see why people are getting so upset.


----------



## Trek_5200

Rashadabd said:


> Are you really surprised man? I don't think it's Bicycling.com, I think it's the industry and how large scale retail works in general. As someone trying to sell a product, you have to create a sense of urgency and a reason why consumers need your newest and latest product even though they have a perfectly fine similar product at home (Apple does the same thing with the iPhone doesn't it? As does Nike with each version of Jordan shoes). So, some of this is just sales in my mind. I think some reviewers just get caught up in the hype and excited about a new product (and other reviews are bought).
> 
> However, that doesn't it make all of the praise fiction in my mind. I wouldn't call Froome or Eisel hacks and they said pretty much the same thing (but in a nicer way). I am sure the F8 is an improvement in some ways (weight, stiffness, etc.), but I don't think Dogma fans should take praise of the F8 as an insult about the 65.1. They are different bikes and in some ways the F8 will likely be superior for certain riders and 65.1 may be for others. I don't have a dog in this fight at all since there is literally a 0% chance of me buying this bike, but I like the design and I think the F8 seems like cool update. I don't see why people are getting so upset.


To start with the article was timed with the release of the new bike. Pinarello clearly loaned bicycling an advanced model with certain expectations. Secondly these magazines thrive on ad revenue, not subscription revenue. The point of the magazine is to sell bikes. For the most part reviews are puffery written by sockpuppets. Road bikes are sold and marketed much the same way autos are done. The reader of the reviews is not the customer but the product. I'm sure bicycling is disecting hits, and demographics and resonses and selling them back to Pinarello as well.


----------



## PaxRomana

Reading Bicycling magazine for the reviews makes about as much sense as buying Playboy for the articles.


----------



## Rashadabd

PaxRomana said:


> Reading Bicycling magazine for the reviews makes about as much sense as buying Playboy for the articles.


Whoa there buddy….It was just the first ride review released on the bike thus far (other than Froome's and Eisel's reports) and I thought I would share it since someone mentioned wanting to read a review. Is it automatically worthless because of the publication it's from if it is consistent with what everyone else says about the bike though? Just curious...


----------



## MMsRepBike

I've ridden the 65.1 quite a bit and have two friends that own them. I think the front end is too harsh. I agree with their criticism of the bike in terms of too much frontal stiffness and not enough vertical compliance. I don't think they're just bashing the old model because that's what first ride reviews do. However I think the article is trash none the less.

That being said, they didn't really say anything about _riding_ the bike. They just made a long mumbled press release, not a ride report. The article is titled first ride. Well where's the review of the ride? A picture caption? I want to hear about the frontal stiffness comparison you're complaining about. I want to hear about the less than lively ride that you're hoping this new bike will fix. What about the compliance on the new one? They don't really say anything. It's a worthless read when hoping to find out something about the ride. It's just a regurgitation of the press release.

So yeah, that "review" is worthless and if that magazine writes all of it's first ride reports like that than the publication is also worthless aside from showing pictures.


----------



## Trek_5200

MMsRepBike said:


> I've ridden the 65.1 quite a bit and have two friends that own them. I think the front end is too harsh. I agree with their criticism of the bike in terms of too much frontal stiffness and not enough vertical compliance. I don't think they're just bashing the old model because that's what first ride reviews do. However I think the article is trash none the less.
> 
> That being said, they didn't really say anything about _riding_ the bike. They just made a long mumbled press release, not a ride report. The article is titled first ride. Well where's the review of the ride? A picture caption? I want to hear about the frontal stiffness comparison you're complaining about. I want to hear about the less than lively ride that you're hoping this new bike will fix. What about the compliance on the new one? They don't really say anything. It's a worthless read when hoping to find out something about the ride. It's just a regurgitation of the press release.
> 
> So yeah, that "review" is worthless and if that magazine writes all of it's first ride reports like that than the publication is also worthless aside from showing pictures.


Regardless of wheher the think 2 criticism is valid, and it probably is, the fact that they didn't voice it in their previous reviews, at least the ones I read, makes their objectivity more than suspect. I agree with the op who effectively called them worthless. Playboy has more value.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> I've ridden the 65.1 quite a bit and have two friends that own them. I think the front end is too harsh. I agree with their criticism of the bike in terms of too much frontal stiffness and not enough vertical compliance. I don't think they're just bashing the old model because that's what first ride reviews do. However I think the article is trash none the less.
> 
> That being said, they didn't really say anything about _riding_ the bike. They just made a long mumbled press release, not a ride report. The article is titled first ride. Well where's the review of the ride? A picture caption? I want to hear about the frontal stiffness comparison you're complaining about. I want to hear about the less than lively ride that you're hoping this new bike will fix. What about the compliance on the new one? They don't really say anything. It's a worthless read when hoping to find out something about the ride. It's just a regurgitation of the press release.
> 
> So yeah, that "review" is worthless and if that magazine writes all of it's first ride reports like that than the publication is also worthless aside from showing pictures.


Now, this I don't have a problem with. I actually agree that it is a poorly structured article and that they spend too much time talking about what can be found elsewhere for something called a first ride review. They do, however, discuss their experiences in bits and pieces outside of the picture caption (but not nearly enough as you pointed out). 

"As for weight, Pinarello claims it shed 80 grams from the frame, bringing it down to 860 grams (54cm frame, unpainted). Fork weight is a claimed 360 grams. Additionally, Pinarello says the F8 is more compliant than the 65.1 Think 2 and we agree. *Based on our initial test rides at the launch, this is among the biggest differences from the previous version*."

"Geometry, at Sky’s request, has not changed, but we’d have guessed otherwise. *The F8 is much more reactive and lively than the 65.1 Think 2. It loses none of its stability, but gains a lighter, more precise feel*."


----------



## Donn12

I thought the article was definitely more press release than test.


----------



## Rokh On

Donn12 said:


> I thought the article was definitely more press release than test.


I couldn't agree more. With that article they contradict themselves with many previously written stuff. I also find it funny that with their newly released review of the latest edition of the Rokh they actually mention how it extols some the Dogma's virtue. In a good way. They are apples and oranges and react totally different.

Weight? They bring up the how heavy the previous Dogma weighed? Seriously? To the best of my knowledge Pinarello has never used the light weight frame card as a selling point. In fact, I believe it was Bicycling that did an interview with Giovanii and he stated light weight frames are not something he is fond of.


----------



## PaxRomana

Rashadabd said:


> Whoa there buddy….It was just the first ride review released on the bike thus far (other than Froome's and Eisel's reports) and I thought I would share it since someone mentioned wanting to read a review. Is it automatically worthless because of the publication it's from if it is consistent with what everyone else says about the bike though? Just curious...


Bicycling magazine doesn't do "reviews". They do industry press releases. Their "opinions" are completely worthless and should be treated as such. 

Who is this "everyone else" saying anything about the new Dogma? It hasn't even come out.


----------



## Rashadabd

PaxRomana said:


> Bicycling magazine doesn't do "reviews". They do industry press releases. Their "opinions" are completely worthless and should be treated as such.
> 
> Who is this "everyone else" saying anything about the new Dogma? It hasn't even come out.


You are a _little_ too uptight about this IMO man. Ok, you hate Bicycling Magazine and their reviews. Fair enough…. As for your other comment, pretty much every cycling site and publication has released an article on the F8 at this point, as has Pinarello and Team Sky. This is the only one that calls itself a review so far.


----------



## spdntrxi

Wrench science .. Whopping up charge for white.. Damn them


----------



## Trek_5200

spdntrxi said:


> Wrench science .. Whopping up charge for white.. Damn them


the fact that is the one you wanted, means they were on to something. looks nice to me too, bt that price pushes it past Colnago c-60 pricing.


----------



## spdntrxi

Trek_5200 said:


> the fact that is the one you wanted, means they were on to something. looks nice to me too, bt that price pushes it past Colnago c-60 pricing.


I agree.. I'd probably opt for a c60 if the price is the same..


----------



## Trek_5200

spdntrxi said:


> I agree.. I'd probably opt for a c60 if the price is the same..



Pinarello seems to be taking a page from the auto manufacturers. BMW has one price, but then charges more money for the nicer colors. Used to be a few hundred for metalic paint, but now they charge even more for a few color schemes.


----------



## mile2424

So isn't the price of the white one basically a My Way frame price?


----------



## Trek_5200

Trek_5200 said:


> the fact that is the one you wanted, means they were on to something. looks nice to me too, bt that price pushes it past Colnago c-60 pricing.


Look like Pinrello stole a page from the auto makers. BMW has long since charged extra for metallic paint. They charge even more for the hot color schemes.


----------



## Donn12

I saw the F8 today at Freshbikes. I sincerely hoped it would not look great....but it does. They said the black with red will be the only color until the fall. I will have to ride one or see what it is all about. I am tempted


----------



## antihero77

Donn that is exactly how I feel


----------



## PaxRomana

spdntrxi said:


> Wrench science .. Whopping up charge for white.. Damn them


Sponsoring Team Sky ain't cheap.


----------



## Rashadabd

I was sent this link today and thought you Pinarello fans might like it.

PINARELLO DOGMA F8 - Keynote Treviso May 28, 2014 - YouTube


----------



## aclinjury

I'm wondering how long before a Chinarello F8 arrive? 6-9 months maybe?


----------



## OscarTheGreat

It taken some time to arrive here in Australia but here is the first on the road, thanks to DeGrandi Cycle & Sport. Only had a coffee ride so far as the weather is terrible here in Geelong. Can't wait for first training ride and race.

Dogma F8 55cm
Deda Zero100 44Bar/120Stem
SR11 Mech 172.5
Shamals & Bora2 Dark Label

Just having some fun with the photos this morning. Tried to get most of 'The Rules' covered!!
- Valves as 6 o'clock
- Cranks aligned with chainstay or seattube; never 90 or 180 degrees
- Wheel labels aligned
- Chain in the 'BIGDOG'

I hope you like it.....but if you don't it doesn't matter! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Perfect bike porn once that steerer is trimmed.

Just enough white to accentuate the dark carbon. Really, really nice.


----------



## Donn12

Oscar that is a gorgeous bike. I love the dark finish wheels and Super record. very subtle but strong. You may have just cost me $5750


----------



## antihero77

Great this thread just cost me lots of money. Got a f8 bob on order.


----------



## OscarTheGreat

A couple with fast wheels & steerer chopped.


----------



## Donn12

Wow - one of the best looking bikes I have seen....is that the most stem/bar?


----------



## antihero77

Deda bar


----------



## arcustic

For some of you contemplating weather you should get the F8, I hope I could share my experience after riding it for the last 10 days. It is definitely stiffer, lighter, climbs better and very responsive as compared to the 65.1. Power transfer is highly efficient. Quite consistent with the initial reviews by the Sky team riders and magazines. However, in terms of comfort, I would still prefer the 65.1 over the F8. I guess that is the only trade off.


----------



## Donn12

I just saw the bright red/black shiny finish. DAYUM


----------



## Cni2i

spdntrxi said:


> I actually like this one.... not a fan of other dogmas.


+1

I feel the exact same way.


----------

